# The Living Beauty Detox Program



## Geek2 (Sep 28, 2003)

The living Beauty Detox Program is an excellent book for women who are interested in detoxifying their bodies. The book is written by Ann Louise Gittleman. She is a doctor and nutrion expert. She also has written the famous "Fat Flush Plan Book" The book is written for all seasons so you can start the program whenever during the year and it has modifications to fit each season. The book claims to help you balance your hormones, clear your skin and help with cellulite among other things. The program helped me with sugar cravings although I didn't follow the program completely.


----------



## bcsimpsonjp (Oct 6, 2003)

There is lot of good info on how you can detox your body by getting into a daily regiment of whole food nutrition with fresh fruits and vegeatables. Dr. Mita Ray has her book called "From Here to Longevity" which covers this and many other areas. You can read the first chapter for free on the internet. I will be glad to give you more info if you will email me.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thank you for the post! I will check out that book.





Originally Posted by *bcsimpsonjp* 

There is lot of good info on how you can detox your body by getting into a daily regiment of whole food nutrition with fresh fruits and vegeatables. Dr. Mita Ray has her book called "From Here to Longevity" which covers this and many other areas. You can read the first chapter for free on the internet. I will be glad to give you more info if you will email me.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm going there tomorrow for lunch




talk anything but detoxifying









Originally Posted by *Bravegirl* 





Originally Posted by *mamato3cutekids* 

In and Out isn;'t good for detoxing huh? LMAO 


Uh, sure. I think if you drive by it everyday and don't go through it, it should be very detoxifying!


----------



## GR8FISCH (Dec 10, 2003)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* The living Beauty Detox Program is an excellent book for women who are interested in detoxifying their bodies. The book is written by Ann Louise Gittleman. She is a doctor and nutrion expert. She also has written the famous "Fat Flush Plan Book" The book is written for all seasons so you can start the program whenever during the year and it has modifications to fit each season. The book claims to help you balance your hormones, clear your skin and help with cellulite among other things. The program helped me with sugar cravings although I didn't follow the program completely. Thanks to her info I've been able to completely manage/eliminate perimenopausal symptoms. Another excellent source of reliable research &amp; results comes from Dr. Sandra Cabot, an Australian gynecological-endocrinologist. What a mouthful. She knows her stuff. Her "Liver Cleansing" diet &amp; book and The Body Shaping Diet book are excellent resources for learning and applying a smart, effective detox for all hormone-producing organs that are the source of our true body shape. Dr. Abravanel also discusses the effect our hormones have on our appetities, food preferences &amp; physical appearance. I prefer the woman's touch as she addresses these issues from a woman's experience at all stages of life.


----------

